# EOI Status



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello All,

A friend of mine had applied the EOI in the month of August 2011 with 130 points. His application has not been selected. Recently, they have changed the application status as expired.

Does anyone had the similar problem?

Is it possible to refund the application fees?

What is the procedure to check with Admin department about this?

Expats, Please advise.

Thanks in Advance.
mgn


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

The EOI after submittal remain in the pool for 6 months and if it hasn't been selected in the 6 monthes duration the status change to be expired . and in this case you don't have the right to refund any fees.


----------

